# Entombed



## Seven (Jun 14, 2008)

So I took a trip to HMV today and came back with:












Holy shit this stuff is brutal! 

Can any one recommend me some similar stuff?

And what tuning are these guys playing in?


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Awww man Entombed!  They were one of the first bands that made me take death/black metal more seriously. I'd recomend you pick up "Wolverine Blues" by them too it's a stellar album with zero filler material and a unique death metal meets punk rock sound. 

They are a cool band but it's worth a mention that some of their later material begining with the "Same Difference" album gets a lil experimental though and they end up sounding like Mastodon/Melvins/Motorhead at times.


As far as their equipment goes I have an old Guitar One interview with them which says that they tune to D and they use a RAT pedal as some kind of boost too.


----------



## Seven (Jun 15, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> Awww man Entombed!  They were one of the first bands that made me take death/black metal more seriously. I'd recomend you pick up "Wolverine Blues" by them too it's a stellar album with zero filler material and a unique death metal meets punk rock sound.
> 
> They are a cool band but it's worth a mention that some of their later material begining with the "Same Difference" album gets a lil experimental though and they end up sounding like Mastodon/Melvins/Motorhead at times.
> 
> ...



I'll check 'Wolverine Blues' out, thanks.

 Thought it might be lower than D, but it sounds real heavy so maybe thats why.


----------



## deguello666 (Jun 15, 2008)

2 Amazing albums...I think if I remember correctly, they are either in Low B or Low C....

Could listen to Clandestine for ever.....there's some amazing grooves on it...I love the fade in groove that "Crawl" has


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice choices! _Wolverine Blues_ is a "death'n'roll" album, similar to Carcass' _Swansong_ if you're familiar with that one; it's a pretty divisive album that I personally don't enjoy but you should definitely check it out. I suggest also picking up Grave's ._..Into The Grave_ and Dismember's _Like An Everflowing Stream_ for more awesome old-school Swedish death metal, as well as Bloodbath's _Resurrection Through Carnage_ and Death Breath's _Stinking Up The Night_ for modern bands that pay tribute (ie shamelessly plagiarise) that sound. Enjoy!


----------



## Seven (Jun 15, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Nice choices! _Wolverine Blues_ is a "death'n'roll" album, similar to Carcass' _Swansong_ if you're familiar with that one; it's a pretty divisive album that I personally don't enjoy but you should definitely check it out. I suggest also picking up Grave's ._..Into The Grave_ and Dismember's _Like An Everflowing Stream_ for more awesome old-school Swedish death metal, as well as Bloodbath's _Resurrection Through Carnage_ and Death Breath's _Stinking Up The Night_ for modern bands that pay tribute (ie shamelessly plagiarise) that sound. Enjoy!





Yeah, I'm a fan of Carcass, especially because they are from around my way.

I'm pretty sure I've heard of Dismember too, but I havn't heard them. 

EDIT: Are Dismember the guys that have just realeased an album? Which is the best thing since sliced bread according to Terrorizer Magazine.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 15, 2008)

Allow me to provide a few samples:


----------



## oompa (Jun 15, 2008)

some early - mid era dismember should be right up your alley then


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jun 15, 2008)

So, how is this guitar sound obtained  Is it really just a BOSS HM-2? If so, I might be prowling the 'bay tonight...


----------



## Seven (Jun 15, 2008)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> So, how is this guitar sound obtained  Is it really just a BOSS HM-2? If so, I might be prowling the 'bay tonight...



Triple-J has said they boost with RAT.


----------

